

Volvo Lifepaint: the best way to survive a crash is not to crash - ValG
http://www.volvolifepaint.com/

======
genericone
Volvo: if one of our cars hits you, its now more likely your fault since you
didn't apply our line of reflective paints to your person and property before
crossing the intersection.

I'm not in favor of shifting the blame, in an accident between a 3-ton vehicle
and the 200lb union of human and pedal-operated-device, to the more
vulnerable.

~~~
ramblerman
What a strange way to interpret this. Not sure if humor or genuine bitter
pessimism.

In either case volvo seems to have a genuine interest in cyclist safety. They
have another system in their cars that will automatically brake if a collision
is imminent with a cyclist.

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sponsored/business/volvo-
business...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sponsored/business/volvo-
business/10100527/volvo-cyclist-detection-video.html)

~~~
genericone
Mostly humor, but a little pessimism as well. A little hard to imagine, but I
was thinking of a scenario in the future where a news report on some cyclist
accident will not only mention "the cyclist was not wearing a helmet", but
also "the cyclist did not apply hi-visibility paint".

Thanks for the link, I was not aware of other Volvo technologies for cyclist
safety. It seems Volvo does genuinely care for cyclists. I was wary that they
were continuing a precedent of saddling cyclists with the responsibility in an
accident, but if they are doing things on the vehicle side, then its a two-
pronged assault for increasing cyclist safety, and something I can get behind.

------
zallarak
I could take this way more seriously without the intense marketing style.

